# Tax for Kiwi



## bluecodee (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi All
First I need to apologize if this subject has been discussed here before. I need to know, if you are living outside NZ for more than2 years and working in Dubai, Do you still pay tax to IRD?
Thanks for your help


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

bluecodee said:


> Hi All
> First I need to apologize if this subject has been discussed here before. I need to know, if you are living outside NZ for more than2 years and working in Dubai, Do you still pay tax to IRD?
> Thanks for your help


None of the Kiwis I know do if that helps.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Search is always a great thing. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/46239-kiwi-moving-dubai-july-2010-a.html

There were a few others. Sure a few will come thru and give you some info as well. 

 Good luck on your move.


----------



## bluecodee (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks, it really did help


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

bluecodee said:


> Hi All
> First I need to apologize if this subject has been discussed here before. I need to know, if you are living outside NZ for more than2 years and working in Dubai, Do you still pay tax to IRD?
> Thanks for your help


Yes if you're declared resident for tax purposes. Probably unlikely in your situation but ask IRD or a proper tax advisor. Property ownership, bank account, car ownership, direct family living in NZ, your intentions, etc can affect ruling.

Or yes on any income in NZ from investments, property, etc.


----------



## bluecodee (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks


----------

